# Hunter Killed



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

A Michigan deer hunter, 14, was killed Sat, after apparently falling asleep
in a cornfield, and was run over by a corn picker. OMG!


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

wow thats bizarre


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

That is really sad but crazy! Just saw on Wide Open Spaces an Oregon bowhunter was gored by an elk after he was tracking it and came upon it while trying to get another shot into it and the elk charged him and gored the hunter to death! It just happened a week ago? Oregon's elk bow opened in August sometime.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

REEL GRIP said:


> A Michigan deer hunter, 14, was killed Sat, after apparently falling asleep
> in a cornfield, and was run over by a corn picker. OMG!


Read about it this morning. Very sad, just seems like there’s more to it than him falling asleep. Silage machines aren’t exactly the quietest operations out there.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Read about it this morning. Very sad, just seems like there’s more to it than him falling asleep. Silage machines aren’t exactly the quietest operations out there.


I thought the same thing...Those things are deafening.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Read about it this morning. Very sad, just seems like there’s more to it than him falling asleep. Silage machines aren’t exactly the quietest operations out there.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Read about it this morning. Very sad, just seems like there’s more to it than him falling asleep. Silage machines aren’t exactly the quietest operations out there.


I'm wondering if the kid had ear buds in or something along those lines...


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

What’s your visibility inside a cornfield, one foot? Why would anyone set up inside a corn field....


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

OrangeMilk said:


> What’s your visibility inside a cornfield, one foot? Why would anyone set up inside a corn field....


He was more than likely on the edge of it...maybe a row or two in...you'd still be able to see an open field good.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

WOW! 
I'm not sure i can think of a more gruesome way to die.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

$diesel$ said:


> WOW!
> I'm not sure i can think of a more gruesome way to die.


Can you imagine being the farmer?...what he saw???..not sure I could handle that.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

I pray for the farmer and the families involved. I'm sure there is more to this than they are letting out no one could sleep through one coming at you.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm wondering if he had already passed with some medical condition before the incident happened...he might of got out there, sat down and had a heart attack or something else medical related...probably never know much more than we already know.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Now if the laws are such as around here, the young boy should have been accompanied by an adult.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That's horrible. Corn pickers are LOUD!! Something seems amiss with this story.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Shad Rap said:


> He was more than likely on the edge of it...maybe a row or two in...you'd still be able to see an open field good.


I've done that often with a crossbow, two rows in and maybe bend over one or two stalks directly in front of my position, perfect concealment sitting on a five gallon bucket or stool.
I'm thinking earbuds also.
Sad story, be careful out there and good luck and good hunting !


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Happened not far from me. Even with ear buds you'd think you would still hear that. Those things are loud! Terrible for everyone involved!


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

a guy in ohio just killed by grizzly in alaska...instructed to always go out by 2's.killed a moose.. the one hauling out meat had the gun.the other stayed behind to finished dressing...had a bad encounter....sad,,,I feel for the family...

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Maybe that young fella was already dead?


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

they said internal injuries

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

front paws..possible pushing down

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------

